# Video Chat in Dubai



## challwre (Apr 9, 2013)

Skype, Tango, Facetime, etc???

I will be bringing a US phone and laptop with these apps already installed. Will they work? Or will they be blocked by internet provider? 

Want to make sure I will be able to video chat with family/friends after arriving in Dubai.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Everything will work as long as it's PC to PC (or smartphone). Skype calls to landline numbers will not work but I think even that was changed recently but I didn't try so I am not 100% sure.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> Everything will work as long as it's PC to PC (or smartphone). Skype calls to landline numbers will not work but I think even that was changed recently but I didn't try so I am not 100% sure.


Tried Skype to landline and it worked fine last week.

I use facetime quite often without issue.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Tried Skype to landline and it worked fine last week.
> 
> I use facetime quite often without issue.


Hope you don't mind me asking, what internet provider do you use in Dubai when you use Facetime, Skype and Tango?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, what internet provider do you use in Dubai when you use Facetime, Skype and Tango?


Du works fine


----------



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

Viber doesn't work though


----------



## Rambo1 (May 5, 2021)

All above apps will work in Dubai. In case they don`t, you can use apps like Zoom, Webex, R-HUB web video conferencing servers etc. These are easy to use and work well.


----------

